# To Boa or not to Boa, that is the question



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I so needed this on a cold January Day! SO fun to see your great pics and creativity Spooky Mama!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love it...*BOA's...* _hee hee_. I need to get me some. And they must be blacklight reactive


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I just love that Hula Ghoul! Her expression is whimsilicious!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome-put a smile on my face.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the hula ghoul spooki!! and the pumpkin picture, I would love that up all year, where ever did you get it?


----------



## tilasify (Aug 6, 2012)

I too love the hula skeleton, I wish my kids were into helping decorate. I actually get them saying" please mommy, not this year": Should I listen or ignore, once they are up they like them but i think it is getting used to the idea that when they wake up the first thing they see is bucky looking straight at them.


----------

